# Q7 Orders



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone been able to actually place a firm order for a Q7 in the USA? My local dealer in NJ will not accept any order even at full MSRP.







Is this practice common across NJ and other states? If you have placed an order, what % or amount above expected invoice are you getting, or if MSRP is the driver on this new model how far below if any amount below are they dealing?







Any dealers out there reading this...please respond if you are even able to accept orders and if so what I should say to the dealer to get them to place an order. tx.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Orders (kirklake13)*

Yes of course they can place an order and Audi is encouraging us to do so. 
Eventhough Audi has not given allocation yet, they want dealers to submit sold orders.
Late last week we had our first 5 go into the Factory Order Bank status on their way into production. Looking at the end of May delivery.
FORCE your dealer to order your ASAP so you can get the Audi Advantage no-charge maintenance for the first 1000 entered.


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Orders (ProjectA3)*

I'm in NY and ordered one last week. Got my factory vehicle order confirm and everything.
Hey ProjectA3 - do you have firm information about the first 1,000 getting free maintenance? My dealer sez he's heard as much, but no firm information on that yet, nothing in writing. It would be nice to get the free maintenance to take the edge off having to pay full MSRP







(which, by the way, is probably what to expect until dealers can see what kind of demand there is for this model).


----------



## jpark (Jun 27, 2003)

I'd be happy to place an order for you......


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (jpark)*

We're accepting orders as well.
Hurry up and be one of the first 1000 orders and get the free service package.


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

I placed an order in January.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (jpark)*

JPARK - Can't believe that I am having so much trouble actually ordering a Q7.
If you would be willing to negotiate on MSRP than IM me or send a phone number and we will talk.


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (kirklake13)*

Are you saying that you are having a hard time ordering one, or having a hard time getting a dealer to agree to negotiate below MSRP? It seems that dealers are readily taking orders, but none are willing to deal - yet.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

No one's negotiating below msrp right now, none here in S.F. bay area, i got $500 off,LOL


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

I got $0 off MSRP, but at least I can have the fun that comes with driving a unique car for a while!!!


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Q7 negotiations)*

Today, I received a quote below MSRP. Other (larger) dealers I spoke with today, who wouldn't quote below MSRP, say this smaller dealer I'm working with won't have allocation and I'll wait forever and may not get it. What do I ask the dealer so that I know when it's ordered and will actually get built and delivered, in other words they are not just sucking me in to an order they can't deliver on









The dealer (who is quoting below MSRP) is a Porsche, Audi and VW dealer. I have the quote in writing, they had the best pricing on wife's Passat.
Also, when should the free maintenance plan appear on the sales paperwork, at the time of order or does it come later from Audi. How do I know if my car is one of the first 1000 to receive the free maintenance at the time I order it????


----------

